# Coatimundi care



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I placed a post in the caresheet section but didn't get much response.

I'm looking into getting a coati or two in the next few years, and am trying to research them. However I'm struggling to find information, and info i do find doesn't seem to be very reliable. This one site says she removes the canines and claws before selling?!

Coatimundi Page 4

I really want to get my teeth into my research so can someone point me in the right direction? I've already contacted Lucy_ and Casey and am waiting on replies.

Cheers, Jenn x


----------

